# Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo :vik:, 

habe dann auch mal eine frage. ich fische nun schon so lange ohne richtigem rod pod, bin aber gewillt mir einen zu kaufen. derzeit nutze ich zwei dreier buzzer bars von fox und die dazugehörigen langen erdspieße von selber marke. :g

skypod und quattropod von fox gefallen mir sehr (aussehen u. stabilität), aber der preis!!! |kopfkrat

was meint ihr, lohnt sich diese investition oder könnt ihr mir etwas vergleichbares und preiswerteres empfehlen? #c

würde mich sehr über eure hilfe freuen und danke schon mal im voraus.

biggold


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,

schau mal beim Schirmer rein. Im aktuellen Sonderheft haben die einen Cygnet Grand Snyper Nachbau drin. kostet ca. 80.-€. Für das Geld bekommst Du da ggf. ein echt gutes Pod. Tatsächich beurteilen, kann ich es nicht, da ich es live noch nie gesehen habe. Aber wenn es nahezu baugleich mit dem Grand Snyper ist,... dürfte es nicht ganz schlecht sein, vor allem zu dem Preis.

Grüßle


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Für 80 Euro würde ich dir das FOX Stalker Rod Pod empfehlen. Kannst mal meine Bilder angucken, da kannste dich mal davon überzeugen. Ist als High und als Low Pod fischbar, oder halt waagerecht aufgebaut. Musst dir nur 2 Storm Poles dazu kaufen, um etwas variiren zu können. 

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Stalker-Pod_211.html


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

mit case schon 110,-€ und den folgenden satz aus der artikelbeschreibung versteh ich nicht: " Der Stalker Pod wird mit einer 3-Rod Buzz Bar geliefert und kann..."  benötige ich nicht zwei davon?

ansonsten gute tips bisher, danke. macht ruhig weiter.


----------



## Frankenfischer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Schau dir mal das Anaconda Extention Pod an. Für 69 € ein Schnäppchen. Ist auch wahlweise als Highpod oder als normales Pod zu verwenden.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Wenn du ein Futteral hast, brauchst du kein Case für den Stalker. Das Packmaß erlaubt ein Mitführen im Futteral. Wird geliefert mit 4 Beinen, 4 langen Goalpoaststempeln, 2 kurzen Goalpoaststempeln und 2 3er Buzzerbars, wobei der vordere ein ganz kleines bisschen länger ist, was die Fächerung der Ruten begünstigen soll.


----------



## aic-tom (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich hatte bisher 6 verschiedene Pods, von unterschiedlichen Herstellern, wie auch vom Design her unterschiedlich!

Das schlechteste war bisher ein Tripod, war einmal beim fischen und danach Geschichte! Die Stabilität mit den drei Füßen ist zum :v

Die anderen waren mir z.t. zu klein, der Abstand zwischen den BB war zu gering, oder haben mir dann von der Verarbeitung her nicht gefallen!

Seit drei Jahren besitze ich nun ein 3er Skypod und ich bin absolut zufrieden und werde das Teil auch behalten! Das Zubehör, welches für dieses Pod bekommst ist super und es ist super stabil!

Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen! 
Wenn´s nicht eilt, schau einfach immer wieder bei ebay, da bekommst die ab und zu um einiges billiger!


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

hm, zum anakonda kann ich sagen nicht schlecht, sogar mit case. super preis. aber wie gesagt, die langen banksticks und die buzzerbars habe ich ja schon. gibt es nicht einen ohne füße (max. kleine) und bar? so wie der quattro. meine banksticks reinstecken und meine bar draufschrauben - fertig. ist doch sicher dann noch viel günstiger.


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hm,... für 70 oder 80.-€ würde ich aber auf jeden Fall den Snyper Nachbau nehmen. Weit vor Fox Stalker, oder Anaconda Extension oder Quick Pod o.ä. Zeugs.


P.S. es gibt auch gute Dreibeine. Amiaud oder Fishcon z.B.: die kosten aber einiges mehr.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Schonmal den Tackletest vom GS bei Carpheart gesehen? Das Ding kannste so in die Ecke treten. Außerdem sind die Bügel die die Buzzers halten nur geklappt und nicht montiert. Kann dir grade bei High Pod so einklappen.


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Schonmal den Tackletest vom GS bei Carpheart gesehen? Das Ding kannste so in die Ecke treten. Außerdem sind die Bügel die die Buzzers halten nur geklappt und nicht montiert. Kann dir grade bei High Pod so einklappen.


 
Hast DU das GS schon mal selbst gefischt? Beantworte nur diese Frage,... mehr nicht?


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Carras schrieb:


> Hm,... für 70 oder 80.-€ würde ich aber auf jeden Fall den Snyper Nachbau nehmen. Weit vor Fox Stalker, oder Anaconda Extension oder Quick Pod o.ä. Zeugs.
> 
> 
> P.S. es gibt auch gute Dreibeine. Amiaud oder Fishcon z.B.: die kosten aber einiges mehr.



haste mal nen direkten link zu diesem nachbau? danke!#6


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Habs mir mal ausgeliehen, wollte das damals auch mal kaufen. Aber alleine die runde Mainbar sagt mir schon nicht zu, und der vordere Bügel war mir zu groß. 
Da mir das Skypod auch nicht so zusagt, wegen der dicken Mainbar hab ich mir den Stalker gekauft. Davon mal abgesehen, dass ich da, wo ich kann, sowieso mit Sticks fische.


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,

geh auf http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/  dann klickst Du auf Sonderliste und blätterst da auf Seite 61. Da ist es drin.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

dank dir erstmal dafür. schaue gleich mal rein.


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich kenne das GS selbst ganz gut. Mein Bruder fischt das seit 5 Jahren. Und hatte noch nie die Probleme die Du da erwähnst. 
Selbst in dem Test bei Carpheart ist es nicht so schlecht wie Du hier erzählst.
Würde Dich daher mal bitten, Objektiv zu bleiben und nicht irgendwas schreiben, damit was geschrieben ist.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Liste hier lediglich meine Meinung auf, sollte kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Liste hier lediglich meine Meinung auf, sollte kein Problem sein oder?


 
Nein, Deine Meinung ist an Sich, kein Problem.

wenn Du aber eigentlich gar nicht in der Lage bist ,ein Produkt wirklich zu beurteilen,...weil Du es eigentlich gar nicht wirklich kennst,....dann macht Deine Meinung keinen Sinn.
Verstehst Du?


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> geh auf http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/  dann klickst Du auf Sonderliste und blätterst da auf Seite 61. Da ist es drin.



also ehrlich gesagt, im vergleich zum quattro sieht dieser schon sehr wild, dünn und wackelig aus. täuscht das vielleicht? und wieder diese beine und bars. habe ich doch schon alles.

trotzdem danke ich dir erstmal.#6


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Folgendes, hab eineige Kollegen die das Pod haben, habe es selbst getestet und mir ein Bild davon gemacht. Basta, Diskussion Ende, keine Lust hier nen Thread zu zerbomben, dazu bin ich nicht hier.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

also bitte, nicht streiten und im bösen auseinander gehen!

das ist nun so gar nicht mein ziel. bitte ver- und betragt euch alle. wäre doch viel schöner so. nun noch ein wort der versöhnung der jungen streithähne und weiter im text. 

ist viel männlicher, ehrlich!


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



biggold schrieb:


> also ehrlich gesagt, im vergleich zum quattro sieht dieser schon sehr wild, dünn und wackelig aus. täuscht das vielleicht? und wieder diese beine und bars. habe ich doch schon alles.
> 
> trotzdem danke ich dir erstmal.#6


 

Pods bekommst Du  nur komplett, nicht in Einzelteilen. Das muss Dir klar sein.

Das Quattro ist aber ein Pod mit stark eingeschränkter Funktionsweiße. Schön bei tollen, flachen Ufern und Betonboden und Stegen. Aber ungeeigent an steileren oder schrägen Ufern. Also Highpod gar nicht einsetzbar.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Wieso denn versöhnen, sind doch keine Morddrohungen hier gewesen^^.
Er hat seine Meinung gesagt und ich meine, haben halt kollidiert. Thema ist jetzt gegessen , hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich den Thread nicht weiter kaputtlabern will.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Carras schrieb:


> Pods bekommst Du  nur komplett, nicht in Einzelteilen. Das muss Dir klar sein.
> 
> Das Quattro ist aber ein Pod mit stark eingeschränkter Funktionsweiße. Schön bei tollen, flachen Ufern und Betonboden und Stegen. Aber ungeeigent an steileren oder schrägen Ufern. Also Highpod gar nicht einsetzbar.




ah ja stimmt, hab es gerade gesehen. würde es mit schräg gestellten banksticks, vorne lang und hinten kurz, funktionieren?

da ist der mir bekannte sky pod wohl doch eher von vorteil. scheint mir auch sehr stabil (selbst auf den ersten blick), aber eben viel zu teuer.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Du kannst das Quattro Pod auch als High Pod fischen, sieht nur dementsprechend komisch aus. Der Quattro ist eigentlich was für graden Boden. Das Pod ist total genial, muss man sagen.
Das Skypod ist wirklich ein Top Rod Pod, viel zu verstellen und eigentlich so gut wie unkaputtbar.


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Du kannst das Quattro Pod auch als High Pod fischen, sieht nur dementsprechend komisch aus. Der Quattro ist eigentlich was für graden Boden. Das Pod ist total genial, muss man sagen.
> Das Skypod ist wirklich ein Top Rod Pod, viel zu verstellen und eigentlich so gut wie unkaputtbar.


 
Ok. jetzt wird lustig.

Siehste,... und ich habe von einigen Bekannten mitbekommen, daß die von der Qualität des Skypods gar net so angetan waren....
Ich selbst, kenne es nur von Messen und aus dem Laden, kann also nicht wirklich sagen wie es am Wasser zu händeln ist.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Manko der Foren im Allgemeinen oder? Jeder sollte sich selbst ein Bild machen von dem was er kaufen will. Hier kannst du tausende Meinungen hören, und zum Schluss biste genau so schlau wie am Anfang. Du wirst immer Leute finden, die etwas empfehlen oder davon abraten. Alles eine rein subjektive Sache oder? Kommt auch immer auf die Erwartungen und den Verwendungszweck desjenigen ab.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

muss ich nun in den sauren apfel beißen und den hohen preis bezahlen? dann schau ich einfach öfter mal, wie ihr sagt, auch mal bei ebay rein, und hoffe auf ein günstiges angebot. 

werde dann lieber diese saison noch so weiter angeln. muss erst mal übrig sein. 

habt vielen dank für eure vielen antworten. ich werde mir diese noch so einiges mal durchlesen. vielleicht macht es ja doch noch klick und ich probiere eine altern. vorgeschlagene variante von euch.

super, hier schau ich gern rein.

liebe grüße 
biggold
   #6


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich kann dir das Ugo Pod oder Quantum World Champion Pod empfehlen. Kriegste um die 180€ gebraucht aus Edelstahl. Sehr stabil bei Sturm oder anderen Einflüssen. Man kann es als High Pod hinstellen einfach ein muss. Ist in Kroatien das meist verkaufte Rod Pod. Das Pod steht Bombenfest, tut mir leid aber das Skypod ist in meinen Augen sein Geld nicht wert. OK ich Persönlich stehe mehr auf Edelstahl, daher steht es dann Bombenfest wegen dem Gewicht. Hatte das Skypod 2 Monate im Einsatz zur Probe, ich war Glücklich das ich es schnell losbekommen habe. Ich habe noch nie so ein unrobustes Pod gesehen was so gewackelt hat#q

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Solar WWP nur der schiesst über den Preis hinaus#q


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Tado schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das Ugo Pod oder Quantum World Champion Pod empfehlen. Kriegste um die 180€ gebraucht aus Edelstahl. Sehr stabil bei Sturm oder anderen Einflüssen. Man kann es als High Pod hinstellen einfach ein muss. Ist in Kroatien das meist verkaufte Rod Pod. Das Pod steht Bombenfest, tut mir leid aber das Skypod ist in meinen Augen sein Geld nicht wert. OK ich Persönlich stehe mehr auf Edelstahl, daher steht es dann Bombenfest wegen dem Gewicht. Hatte das Skypod 2 Monate im Einsatz zur Probe, ich war Glücklich das ich es schnell losbekommen habe. Ich habe noch nie so ein unrobustes Pod gesehen was so gewackelt hat#q
> 
> Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Solar WWP nur der schiesst über den Preis hinaus#q



danke, meinst du dieses? 

http://www.zooki.de/modul/image.php?pid=11311


----------



## Jigga2010 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo,

Solar ungleich Quantum ....

Horizon Pod (bei mir seit 4 Jahren im Einsatz teilweise über 100 Nächte im Jahr am wasser und passt immer noch)


Bei Kl grade im Angebot für 99 Euro

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...on-Pod.html&XTCsid=dqp2r4qug5ou1529m0b1q7jas7


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ugo Pod, Quantum World Shampion sind die gleiche Bauweiße die das Grand Snyper, Also auch Nachbauten. Nur eben aus Edelstahl...
Da gibt es auch noch das Müller Pod, auch ein GS Nachbau.

Aber preislich sind die halte alle über 100.-€


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Wird ohne Buzzer Bars geliefert. passen meine denn da? oder muss ich die dazu kaufen? edelstahl und edelstahloptik ist zwar in der natur eigentlich gar nicht so mein fall, aber stabil sieht er auf jeden fall schon mal aus. wäre auch eine alternative.
danke für deinen tip schon mal.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Schonmal den Tackletest vom GS bei Carpheart gesehen? Das Ding kannste so in die Ecke treten. Außerdem sind die Bügel die die Buzzers halten nur geklappt und nicht montiert. Kann dir grade bei High Pod so einklappen.



Ich kenn Ihn, haha hat er schön mitm Fuß in die Ecke gekickt... haha der war gut. 

Würd ich niemals kaufen !


TE egal was du machst achte auf das Maß des Pods, mein Ultimate Adjusta Pod ist für die 50€ zwar ein Super Teil, aber es ist leider etwas zu kurz so hast Probleme mit Swingern und Ringen das die garnicht so arbeiten können wie se eigentlich sollten (im Notfall arbeiten se überhaupt nicht)...... wie es der Hergott will hatte ich eben weil das Pod zu kurz war einen Fallbiss letztesmal garnicht bemerkt(will nicht wissen wieviele Fallbisse ich schon hatte und meine mit 3g bebleibten Ringe deswegen nicht runtergefallen sind.... hätt ich nur die 20€ draufgelegt und mir das Adjusta für 13ft Ruten gekauft, habe ja eh nur 12ft Ruten, dann hätte ich dieses Problem nicht !!!

Deshalb kauf ich jetzt VA Bank Sticks, dann hab ich das Problem nich mehr und Sticks sind zum normalen See fischen wie ich finde sowieso besser !


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Das sagt meiner Meinung schon alles :m.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Carras schrieb:


> Ugo Pod, Quantum World Shampion sind die gleiche Bauweiße die das Grand Snyper, Also auch Nachbauten. Nur eben aus Edelstahl...
> Da gibt es auch noch das Müller Pod, auch ein GS Nachbau.
> 
> Aber preislich sind die halte alle über 100.-€




ugo pod habe ich mir nun auch gerade angesehen. gefällt mir schon ganz gut. ist schwarz, sieht stabiel aus, doppelte feststellschrauben, variierbar und keiner von euch meckert drüber. bis jetzt!


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

hey knigge,

du meinst sicher die söhrende mittelstange ja? kann ich mir gut vorstellen. auf diese fällt der mittlere swinger dann sicher und bleibt einfach liegen beim fallbiss. richtig?

doppelte mittelstange wäre da nicht schlecht. außerdem sollten die swinger auch sonst nirgend wo gegenschlagen. auch beim entnehmen der ruten nicht. das schadet auch den illum. swingern sehr, so viel ich weiß.

der ugo pod läßt dieses problem scheinbar gar nicht erst auftreten. interessant!


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

. Das Ugo Pod ist das Quantum Pod genau 1:1 nur das du beim quantum noch nen aufkleber kriegst

Du hast die neue Serie von UGO POD die Serie 2 mit 2 Mittelstangen aber dafür gekostet es auch schau hier:

http://www.bigfish-slo.com/trgovina...th=19&osCsid=c8ff8040d2c89ddccea4a66abe10b809

bevor irgend welche Kommentare kommen von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben fragt mich lieber.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

nun bräuchte ich nur noch einen link zum ugo pod. ich bin irgendwie auf sämtliche polnische seiten gestoßen. ich versteh kein wort von dem was da steht.


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Geh doch auf die Bilder das ist ein Tackle Shop in Slowenien. Es müsste für jedes Pod ein Video drin sein. Und net übesetzer haste über Google


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich hab mir vor ner Zeit bei Ebay diesen Rod Pod gekauft. Muss sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin. Vor allen Dingen ist der für 36€ extrem günstig gewesen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-Delux-Ro...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item56369d0afc


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Tado schrieb:


> . Das Ugo Pod ist das Quantum Pod genau 1:1 nur das du beim quantum noch nen aufkleber kriegst
> 
> Du hast die neue Serie von UGO POD die Serie 2 mit 2 Mittelstangen aber dafür gekostet es auch schau hier:
> 
> ...




also unter 1:1 verstehe ich aber was anderes, bitte entschuldige.

die doppelte mittelstange sieht deutlich stabieler, als beim quantum pod mit nur einer mittelstange, aus. 

nun hoffe ich nur noch auf einen angemessenen preis und direkten link.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ner Zeit bei Ebay diesen Rod Pod gekauft. Muss sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin. Vor allen Dingen ist der für 36€ extrem günstig gewesen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-Delux-Ro...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item56369d0afc




puh, der leuchtet ja bis auf die andere seite des see´s. 
nein doch lieber schwarz oder grün. ist einfach unauffälliger.
nichts für ungut, sei nicht böse!


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich verstehe dich gerade net?????;+;+;+;+

Ich habe das Ugo Pod 1 mit einer Mittelstange ich war am Wasser bei Windstärke mit 180km/std und alles Stand bombenfest.#6


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Tado schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich gerade net?????;+;+;+;+
> 
> Ich habe das Ugo Pod 1 mit einer Mittelstange ich war am Wasser bei Windstärke mit 180km/std und alles Stand bombenfest.#6




ok, bitte entschuldige, aber rein optisch wirst du mir doch recht geben, oder!?

rein optisch!!!

ich muss auf eure erfahrungen und meinen eindruck reagieren, und dann abwägen. also bitte versuch auch mich zu verstehen.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

wenn es euch nicht zu sehr belastet, dann grenze ich das ganze nochmals ein. 

farbe: dunkel
kein dreibein
freies schwingen der swinger
erkennbare stabilität
150,-€ max.
flexibel (high / low)


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Mit 2 Mittelstangen oder net ist Geschmacksache ob Edelstahl oder Alu liegt eigen im Auge des Betrachters oder Käufer#6

Ne ich verstehe dich ein freund hat in Kroatien sich das aus Edelstahl lackieren lassen in Camo-Look


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*










habe nun dieses bild, aber noch immer keinen genauen preis oder anbieter. bitte helft mir das heraus zu finden.


----------



## darula (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Kann dir folgendes empfehlen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-4-BEIN-ROD-POD-ALUMINIUM-RODPOD-360-DREHBAR-BEHR_W0QQitemZ120543726860QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item1c10f74d0c

habe ich seit der Saison im Einsatz und konnte noch nichts negatives feststellen. Super stabil, für vier Ruten und HAMMERpreis!


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habe noch ein Dam Eco mit Tasche hier, wenn du willst kannst du das für schmales Geld haben


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Dam Eco mit Tasche hier, wenn du willst kannst du das für schmales Geld haben



hab ihn mir angeschaut. ist der für zwei oder für vier ruten? schlecht zu erkennen. 

hier mal das bild: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/popup_image.php?pID=6049&image=0


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Zitat aus der Artikelbeschreibung:

"Ein stabieler und dabei sehr leichter  Aluminium- Rod Pod für 4 Ruten"


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hier mal ein Bild in Aktion


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Zitat aus der Artikelbeschreibung:
> 
> "Ein stabieler und dabei sehr leichter  Aluminium- Rod Pod für 4 Ruten"




oh ja, sorry! wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. ich war einfach zu sehr auf das bild fixiert. 

aber mit vier ruten fische ich so wie so nie. aber trotzdem danke für dein angebot. wirklich sehr lieb gemeint!


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Macht ja nix


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



biggold schrieb:


> habe nun dieses bild, aber noch immer keinen genauen preis oder anbieter. bitte helft mir das heraus zu finden.




nun bin ich schon so wild auf diesen pod und finde keinen anbieter mit deutscher artikelbeschreibung. könnt ihr mir da nicht doch helfen? ;+


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Tado schrieb:


> . Das Ugo Pod ist das Quantum Pod genau 1:1 nur das du beim quantum noch nen aufkleber kriegst
> 
> Du hast die neue Serie von UGO POD die Serie 2 mit 2 Mittelstangen aber dafür gekostet es auch schau hier:
> 
> ...



sorry Tado, habe deinen link erst jetzt geöffnet. hab´s gesehen. ist ja doch ganz schön doll. aber jetzt weiß ich ja wenigstens bescheid und kann aufhohren zu träumen. Danke noch mal!


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Halten die BuzzerBars auch, und kippen nicht so beschränkt weg wie beim Dings Bums Pod ?


----------



## MarinP. (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hy ich fisch mit dem fox Ranger den bekommst du bei euro carp wenn du nicht schon den andern gekauft hast weil soweit ich weis ist des ne Kopie vom Quantum World Champion Pod 
hier bekommst du den pod Fox ranger:
http://www.fettekarpfen.de/rod-pods/rod-pods/fox-ranger-3-rod-pod.html

_inkl. 
High pod stangen
Buzzer bars 

bei Youtube giebts auch ne beschreibung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or8VjV5scwE
_


----------



## biggold (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

vielen dank für deine links, aber der pod überschreitet um einiges meine finanziellen möglichkeiten. ich werde dieses jahr noch weiter mit baksticks und buzzer bars weiter fischen, und ein wenig sparen. mal sehen wie es dann im nächsten jahr ausschaut.


----------



## Zander34 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Für 80 Euro würde ich dir das FOX Stalker Rod Pod empfehlen. Kannst mal meine Bilder angucken, da kannste dich mal davon überzeugen. Ist als High und als Low Pod fischbar, oder halt waagerecht aufgebaut. Musst dir nur 2 Storm Poles dazu kaufen, um etwas variiren zu können.
> 
> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Stalker-Pod_211.html



das stalker von fox kann ich nur weiter emphehlen ... ist klasse aber ohne transporttasche und nur bei geraden bodenverhältnissen einsetzbar !

da kommt ein dreibei besser ...

aber das balzer cyber pod gold wird wohl das am flexibelste sein.

Mein Traun pod währe : Fishcon Aluminium Black 2008 :q

ist aber so sau teuer


----------



## Udo561 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,
auf jeden Fall würde ich keine von " Skorpion " empfehlen.
Das war bei meinem DAM Karpfenset dabei , mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar ,
ich schätzte mal nach 2 mal aufbauen ist ist reif für die Tonne.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf jeden Fall würde ich keine von " Skorpion " empfehlen.
> Das war bei meinem DAM Karpfenset dabei , mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar ,
> ich schätzte mal nach 2 mal aufbauen ist ist reif für die Tonne.
> Gruß Udo



Haste den Krempel wieder zurück geschickt?

#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haste den Krempel wieder zurück geschickt?
> 
> #h#h#h



Hi Andi,
nee , ich behalte das DAM Set auch , ist dann für meine Gäste :q
Ich habe ja oft Besuch und die möchten auch mal mit zum angeln , sollte für die dann reichen.
Sohnemann inkl. Freundin fährt heute auch mit nach NL , ist so wie ich Spinnfischer und hat auch nix an Karpfenausrüstung , passt dann schon.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> nee , ich behalte das DAM Set auch , ist dann für meine Gäste :q
> Ich habe ja oft Besuch und die möchten auch mal mit zum angeln , sollte für die dann reichen.
> Sohnemann inkl. Freundin fährt heute auch mit nach NL , ist so wie ich Spinnfischer und hat auch nix an Karpfenausrüstung , passt dann schon.
> ...




Ach, schau an.

Sogar ein Gäste-Angelset hat der Gute jetzt.

Manche Leute ham nur `ne Gästezahnbürste . .  .



:q:q:q


----------



## Carras (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



Zander34 schrieb:


> Mein Traun pod währe : Fishcon Aluminium Black 2008 :q
> 
> ist aber so sau teuer


 
Hab genau so eines bei ebay ersteigert.


Das Pod ist genial.
sehr Stabil, einfach zum aufbauen, schön leicht, sehr flexibel.

Aber wie gesagt, in ebay suchen,...ansonsten ist der Preis fürs komplette Pod, schon nicht ganz ohne!


Grüßle


----------



## biggold (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

hallo,

habt auf jeden fall vielen lieben dank für eure hilfe. Ich hätte nicht mit so vielen antworten gerechnet.

heute abend kommt dann mal ein angelfreund vorbei und führt mir seinen  FOX Stalker Rod Pod vor.

der preis und die optik gefallen mir ja bisher ganz gut. wenn es mir dann gefällt, werde ich es wohl auch kaufen.

nochmals vielen dank
sagt bibo


----------



## DerZar1 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Moin, 
kann jmd. schon eine Rückmeldung zu dem Grand Sniper Nachbau von Schirmer geben, das wäre super.Ansonsten, wenn jmd noch ein gebrauchtes anzubieten hat, immer anbieten (nicht nur das o.g. Modell)

Gruß Zar


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen rod pod würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

ein günstiges kann ich dir leider nicht nennen...denke es gibt sicher einige gute günstige...ich selber fische das solar und bin hoch zufrieden damit...

Sonst würde mir nur das horizon pod einfallen von fox---


----------

